# Some reef pics



## ChrisFL (Feb 4, 2008)

So I've been told there are some reef folks on this board. I spent 8 years (pre-orchids) as the coral curator at a marine science lab/aquarium in SW Florida, dealing exclusively with Florida Keys corals rescued from construction/hurricane damage situations, growing them and propagating them and dealing with permits, etc. Atlantic corals are much more finicky and easy to kill then their Indo-Pacific counterparts, and the resulting stress has me burned out on corals, and I'll likely never reef as a hobby. I gave it up almost 2 years ago to focus on grad school.


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 4, 2008)

Cool set up! So you don't have this anymore?

Ramon


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 4, 2008)

Beautiful! Fascinating! but definitely high maintanence!


----------

